
Distributed Hash Tables and the Postage Stamp Problem - MaysonL
http://alexmohr.com/papers/dht-postage-stamp-podc2005-extended.pdf
======
brtzsnr
Interesting. I was working on the PSP problem for the "Son Of Darts" contest
(<http://www.azspcs.net/Contest/SonOfDarts/>). The contest asks solution for
the third case (h << k) where the paper is slim.

~~~
MaysonL
That's what got me onto this paper: doing an online literature search for
ideas for "Son of Darts" after frying my brain solving a few cases by hand.

